# Existing Motel



## Alias (May 1, 2013)

Got a call this AM from a local electrician about the power being cut to a local motel.  Meter and disconnect is now INSIDE an addition to the motel.  There is no weatherhead or drip loop, wires run through the wall.

View attachment 1781


meter base & disconnect
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1782


J box left of meter 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1783


The j box is inside a newly constructed wall. At the very end of the new wall is a mare's nest of romex, wire nuts, and tv cable.  It is located behind this wall, about where the hat is on the wall.  Unfortunately, it was too dark and the picture didn't come out.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1784


This place is a fire waiting to happen.  Manager is upset because power was cut yesterday by power company and she has no power in her unit or laundry.  The rest of the motel is on other services and some rooms are occupied.  Power company had sent multiple letters to owner to relocate the meter with no response.  Power was cut yesterday due to this and, safety.  Sue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1781


View attachment 1782


View attachment 1783


View attachment 1784


/monthly_2013_05/572953e87326f_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013001.jpg.e69a6506c291aa19f9ef6e69b857b801.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953e877751_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013023.jpg.2bb8b44ba5697c133a5f859fbc14e20e.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953e87b37c_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013024.jpg.c4b706edda8f0cf973266ed0c50b0a92.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953e87ea14_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013031.jpg.24a0eb5295b85d6e3f721deca074082d.jpg


----------



## cda (May 1, 2013)

Go power company

Of course business had permit to do the work


----------



## mark handler (May 1, 2013)

Sue

Are you sure you want to stay in that quirky little town......


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SueAre you sure you want to stay in that quirky little town......


Mark,

I have decided the party is over.  City Council & County Board of Supervisors have signed a MOU for county to provide inspection services for city.  I'm done, it is over, there are no jobs so I'm leaving.  I have decided that I won't miss the headaches, idiots, incompetent contractors, and, most of all, the morons on the city council who insert good old boy politics into everything.

Sue, who has been made redundant


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Go power companyOf course business had permit to do the work


Yeah, right........  LOL!

Exterior siding is still on the wall and carpet is on the floor between the walls.  Someone enclosed the back porch, when is anyone's guess.  You should see the fuse boxes in the laundry room, scary!  I'll post a couple of those tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2013)

alias said:
			
		

> mark,i have decided the party is over.  City council & county board of supervisors have signed a mou for county to provide inspection services for city.  I'm done, it is over, there are no jobs so i'm leaving.  I have decided that i won't miss the headaches, idiots, incompetent contractors, and, most of all, the morons on the city council who insert good old boy politics into everything.
> 
> Sue, who has been made redundant


keep us informed


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> keep us informed


Last day is May 31.  I'll be prepping the property for sale and hope to be moving in September.  I'm leaving the late great state of California for parts east......UP of Michigan.  I don't know what I will do for work but I do have a couple of prospects for non-building jobs, possibly a business opportunity.

Sue


----------



## Mac (May 2, 2013)

Sue, some of your idiots, incompetent 'contractors', and morons have escaped and are visitig here. I could send them back...

Seriously - keep in touch with everyone you know and something good will turn up for you.


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2013)

Mac said:
			
		

> Sue, some of your idiots, incompetent 'contractors', and morons have escaped and are visitig here. I could send them back...Seriously - keep in touch with everyone you know and something good will turn up for you.


Mac,

LOL!  One of my 'favorite' contractors has relocated to ND.  Anyone who sees him, please don't send him back!   

Sue


----------



## globe trekker (May 2, 2013)

Sue,

It might be "due penance" for them to go back to your existing location,

AFTER you leave of course!  

.


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2013)

More pictures......scary, scary.........

View attachment 696


View attachment 697


Laundry Room Cabinet - fuse boxes marked 'stove #3, stove #4'.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 698


Service #2 outside laundry room.  This service is okay.  Below the service is this:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 699


Ground is in conduit.  To the right are two stacked dryer vents above the hose bib.Laundry room (washers) are on a circuit tied to the disconnected service.  Dryers still work.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 696


View attachment 697


View attachment 698


View attachment 699


/monthly_2013_05/572953c7346b9_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013037.jpg.67f218eb0284c532e5c30faad596c131.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953c737e6c_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013040.jpg.adca61bb298722383225dfe25cbd9467.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953c73b196_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013005.jpg.2b5e56197105607bd20e24dca687c288.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/572953c73e17b_1216N.Main-Electric-05-01-2013044.jpg.0a1f8aae6481881a6650da6d1c89a2eb.jpg


----------

